# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie +de pil

## tassie74

hai ik heb uit opdracht van de gynaecoloog anticonceptie gekregen en moet die gewoon door blijven slikken om me menstrustie te onderdrukken.
zit bij mij van binnen wat rommelig in mekaar ben ook gesteriliseerd maar ben nu alsnog als 2 keer ongesteld geworden maar ben ook toen gewoon door blijven slikken maar bleef gewoon ongesteld.
ik was het vorige week nog, was het 2 dagen niet en nu ben ik het weer word het nu helemaal zat.
voel me eigenlijk niet serieus genomen door me arts slik ook andere medicatie en had van te voren al gezegd dat het niet in combinatie kon maar moest het alsnog nemen,weet nu niet wat ik moet doen,naar me luisteren doen ze toch niet.
over 2 weken heb ik weer een afspraak.
herkent iemand anders bij jullie dit misschien ook???
voel me eigenlijk een beetje met me rug tegen de muur staan.

gr tassie

----------


## Oki07

Ik herken het niet. Maar misschien kun je dit met je huisarts bespreken? Eventeel kun je natuurlijk altijd een second opinion aanvragen.

----------


## tassie74

> Ik herken het niet. Maar misschien kun je dit met je huisarts bespreken? Eventeel kun je natuurlijk altijd een second opinion aanvragen.


hai ,ja moet sowieso over anderhalve week weer bij me gynae zijn en moet anders maar met de vuist op tafel slaan en dat ze me eens serieus moet nemen .
me pijngrens is best hoog en hoort me niet snel maar het gaat nu te lang duren,krijg die dag 's ochtends ook meteen de uitslag via me huisarts van me uitstrijkje dus is dan meteen 2 vliegen in 1 klap.
nog even volhouden dan,hou het in ieder geval op papier bij 

gr tassie

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tassie,

Helaas kan ik je probleem ook niet oplossen, maar wil je wel even meegeven dat je idd zeker alles even duidelijk moet uitleggen bij je gynaecoloog, laat je vooral niet afwimpelen! Ben benieuwd wat je gynaecoloog hier verder nog over te zeggen heeft, hou je ons op de hoogte?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## tassie74

hai sylvia

gisteren heb ik de apotheek gebeld om het na te vragen hoe het zit want o.a. in de bijsluiter staat ook dat ik het niet in combinatie kan nemen met andere medicatie wat ik ook slik,heb ik ook duidelijk aan haar aangegeven voor ze het me voorschreef.
maar na overleg met een neuroloog kreeg ik te horen dat het geen probleem was en kreeg het alsnog maar zoals ik net zei had ik gisteren dus contact met de apotheek en moest acuut stoppen kon absoluut niet in combinatie met me andere medicatie.
vandaar dat ik het nu ook alweer 9 dagen ben.
moet bij me eigen apotheen een "uitdraai met interactie" halen zo noemde ze dat en kan dat dan bij me gynaecoloog volgende week onder haar neus schuiven misschien word ik dan geloofd.
maar vind het wel te ver gaan heb t zelf duidelijk aan gegeven moet er altijd eerst wat gebeuren voordat je geloofd word?

maar ik laat t weten als ik bij haar ben geweest moet er 1 november komen.

gr natasja

----------


## sietske763

zou het niet gewoon ""spotting"""kunnen zijn.....ik heb de eerste weken ook vaak bloedverlies gehad, ik slik ook hormonen, de hele maand door...en af en toe ben ik het weer zomaar 2x achter elkaar

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tassie,

Erg vervelend dat de artsen en de apothekers zo langs elkaar heenwerken! Ik zou idd de volgende keer even om een goede uitleg vragen!

Zoals Sietske hierboven mij al zegt het zou spotting kunnen zijn, maar meestal duurt dat niet zo ontzettend lang..

Succes bij de gynaecoloog, hoop dat jij iets voor je kan betekenen verder!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## tassie74

hai ken me niet voorstellen spotting want 2 jaar geleden heb ik een verkleving aan de binnenkant gehad wat toen ook de oorzaak bleek te zijn van erge buikpijn.
toen zat me blindedarm verkleefd aan me bekken,had ik nog nooit over gehoord maar goed...ze hebben toen via kijkoperatie de verkleving verwijdserd maar zeiden al dat het wel weer terugh zou koomen.
zo had ik al een vermoeden dat het dit weer was want het leek er veel op maar was volgens de arts niet zo,ik weet het dus niet momenteel ben ik zoals verteld met de pil gestopt en neemt de pijn in me buik toe en zit weer aan de pijnstillers als het nodig is.
maandag leg ik dit allemaal op tafel en heb dan ook meteen de uitslag van me uitstrijkje en zie ik wel wat ze te zeggen heeft maar laat ze me na 3 maanden nog zo doorlopen ga ik om een verwijs naar een andere gynae vragen ,moet nu echt wat gaan gebeuren word er doodmoe van dat zeurende stekende gevoel de hele dag.
maar als ik ben geweest en ik weet meer laat ik t weten.
gr natas

----------


## tassie74

hai nou ik ben maandag geweest en we gynaecoloog maar ze weet t zelf niet meer dus heeft me doorverwezen naar het lumc in leiden voor verdere onderzoek daarbij moet ik vandaag weer de lucrin injectie halen voor 3 maanden,daarmee wordt de boel van binnen plat gegooid en ga je automatisch de overgang in.
heb ik al vaker gehad en als dit dan de buikpijn toch afneemt heeft het wel zeker met me baarmoeder/menstruatiecyclus te maken.

is nu verder afwachten totdat ik meer hoor en daar terecht kan.

gr natas

----------

